

Yahoo Open Sources Traffic Server - sh1mmer
http://ostatic.com/blog/guest-post-yahoos-cloud-team-open-sources-traffic-server

======
mattyb
Oy, we got the picture.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=912777>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=919070>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=918211>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=911949>

